# Multi-level pxs and 00670????



## vanessa10 (Dec 2, 2009)

In the crosswalk it says to use 00670 asa when coding multi-level spinal pxs. Are they refering to say for example C3-C4 and C5-C6 or like cervical and thoracic or lumbar??


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would think that if they are referring to _level_ then they usually mean C2-3 or L3-4 (for example). When referring to spinal terms such as lumbar or cervical, then they use the word _region_ instread of level.


----------



## vanessa10 (Dec 2, 2009)

good point. I get what your saying thanks for responding.


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 3, 2009)

I respectfully disagree. I interpret this to be "levels."

Per the ASA Crosswalk parenthetical instruction it states "Code 00670 is appropriate only if procedure is performed in conjunction with an *add-on code indicating multi-level procedures* or spinal instrumentation"

If you have L2-3 and L3-4 hemilaminotomies CPT 63030 and add-on code 63035 which meets the ASA crosswalk criteria for ASA code 00670.

Julie, CPC


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 4, 2009)

jdrueppel said:


> I respectfully disagree. I interpret this to be "levels."
> 
> Per the ASA Crosswalk parenthetical instruction it states "Code 00670 is appropriate only if procedure is performed in conjunction with an *add-on code indicating multi-level procedures* or spinal instrumentation"
> 
> ...



Aren't we saying the same thing? Your example meets the guidelines because it is performed on 2 lumbar levels. The OP was asking whether the term "multi-level" was referring to multiple vertabrae, or to multiple regions (lumbar, thoracic, cervical). I don't see how your answer is different from mine.


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry Walker22.  I misinterpreted your response as meaning it had to be different "regions" to qualify for the 00670 code.  If your response is stating "levels" within the same "region" qualify for 00670 then we are in agreement.  My apologies.

Julie, CPC


----------



## vanessa10 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you to both of you. You have cleared up my confusion!!!


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 7, 2009)

jdrueppel said:


> Sorry Walker22.  I misinterpreted your response as meaning it had to be different "regions" to qualify for the 00670 code.  If your response is stating "levels" within the same "region" qualify for 00670 then we are in agreement.  My apologies.
> 
> Julie, CPC



No sweat! I was just commenting on the terminology, not to the suitability of the code.


----------

